# Small embroidery fonts on scrubs



## cwestberry (Jun 10, 2014)

I am using Tajima Pulse Illustrator software on Tajima TUMX 1501 machine and need to embroidery names on scrubs (3/8-1/2 inch tall). When I stitched out some of the fonts at 0.4inch on felt for display they blurred the letters together especially the open parts of closed letters like a or O. Madeira 40 thread with 75/11 needles on felt. Density was 52spi.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Scrubs are not made of felt.


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

Use a smaller needle and finer tread. That should do the trick.
P.S. check your tension also.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

90/14 needle with 30 weight thread.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

As I understand it you should use the 60 thread and smaller needle , I have not tried this yet 
Got a sample at last years ISS show from Meadira and forgot I had it till now


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

.5 inches is standard for monogramming, and actually pretty big for type. 40 wt. with 75/11s should sew this with out a hitch. can you post a picture of the sewing you didn't like?


----------



## cwestberry (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks so much,

Here is my stitch out. I used felt so I could do a color chart to place at a uniform store. I'v already decided I need to decrease the density and I know it will stich differently on the cotton that scrubs are made of. I was using the fonts built into the Tajima software. I have Gunold micro fonts and that may work better


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Your picture was a little far back to get a very good look at the type, from a distance it didn't look that bad. Could you get in a little tighter and repost?


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I use 40 on scrubs all the time for that size lettering slow down the machine and use fabric that is close to what you want to stitch on.


----------



## cwestberry (Jun 10, 2014)

hopefully this looks better.


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

Lettering looks large enough you may not need to change needle and thread.
The lettering I going for is no higher than 1/4". What size lettering are you going for?


----------

